# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κοκατιλ θέμα με το μπάνιο!!

## Tzaferos

Καλημέρα σας. Ειμαι καινούργιος στη παρέα σας και θα ήθελα να εκμεταλλευτώ λίγο τις γνώσεις σας. Το πανέμορφο μου κοκατιλ που ειναι τωρα 2 χρονων δεν εχει μάθει να κάνει μπάνιο μόνη της και όταν πάω να την ψεκάσω την βλέπω που νευριάζει και δεν της αρέσει και στεναχωριέμαι και σταματάω. Υπάρχει τρόπος να της μάθω να κάνει μπανάκι ; Επίσης λόγω του προγράμματος μου εγω θα εχω μετά της 8 το βράδυ όσο χρόνο θέλει συν μερικές ώρες το μεσσημερι τις καθημερινές τα ΣΚ ειμαι όλος δικός της. Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα πιστεύετε γιατι ξέρω ότι πρεπει να ξυπνάει με την Ανατολή και να κοιμάται με την Δύση ;;; Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των πρότερο για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## xrisam

Το μπανακι είναι πολύ σημαντικό για το φτέρωμα του και ειδικά στην περίοδο της πτερορροιας αλλα και το καλοκαίρι που ζεσταίνονται. Το χειμώνα κάνουν με μικρότερη συχνότητα μπανάκι.

Δεν συμπαθούν όλα το βαποριζατερ. Μπορεις εναλλακτικα να εχεις σε μια κουπα χλυαρο νεράκι και να το βρέχεις με το χέρι σταζοντας νερακι λιγο λιγο. Ποτε ομως με ανοιχτα παράθυρα κλτ. 

Δοκίμασε χωρις να το πιέσεις εμένα πήρε πολύ καιρό και τελικά μέσα στο καταχείμωνο θέλησε να κάνει με τον παραπάνω τρόπο αλλα πλέον δέχεται και το βαποριζατερ.

----------

